# Articles, Studies, and Clinical Trials



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

This topic is meant to be a collection of articles, studies, and reviews pertaining to depersonalization, derealization, and dissociation.
In the initial stages it won't be complete, but over time it will be. The idea is to have one collection to function as a reference for anyone seeking such information.

This topic is open to submissions. If you would like to submit an article that is not listed here, please leave a comment, or message me. Upcoming studies or clinical trials, or those already in progress, may also be submitted.

Due to limitations of copyright, currently it won't be possible to provide full-text articles. If you would like to help in this regard, you can contact the authors of the studies you would like to see publicly available, and ask for a copy and permission to provide open access on DPSH. Please PM me with details in this case.
Of course, if the full-text article is already hosted for open access, there is no need for that, and it would be preferable to have a link to that instead of the abstract.

So without further a due, here are the articles I found relevant from the first 3 pages searching Google Scholar for "depersonalization":


Depersonalization: neurobiological perspectives. Sierra M, Berrios GE. Biol Psychiatry. 1998 Nov 1;44(9):898-908. PMID: 9807645
Feeling unreal: a depersonalization disorder update of 117 cases. Simeon D, Knutelska M, Nelson D, Guralnik O. J Clin Psychiatry. 2003 Sep;64(9):990-7. PMID: 14628973
The Phobic Anxiety-depersonalization Syndrome [Abridged] *[full-text] *Martin Roth. Proc R Soc Med. Aug 1959; 52: 587-595. PMCID: PMC1870046
Depersonalization in response to life-threatening danger Russel Noyes Jr., Roy Kletti. Compr Psych, Vol 18, Issue 4, Jul-Aug 1977, 375-384, ISSN 0010-440X
Depersonalization. I. Aetiology and phenomenology. II. Clinical Syndromes. Ackner, Brian. J of Mental Science, Vol 100, 1954, 838-872.
The role of childhood interpersonal trauma in depersonalization disorder. Simeon D, Guralnik O, Schmeidler J, Sirof B, Knutelska M. Am J Psychiatry. 2001 Jul;158(7):1027-33. PMID: 11431223
Temporal lobe epilepsy and the phobic anxiety-depersonalization syndrome. Part I: A comparative study. M Roth, M Harper. Compr Psych, Vol 3, Issue 3, Jun 1962, P 129-151, ISSN 0010-440X
Feeling Unreal: A PET Study of Depersonalization Disorder. *[full-text] *Simeon, Daphne, et al. Am J Psychiatry 157.11 (2000): 1782-1788.
Depersonalization in accident victims and psychiatric patients. Noyes Jr, R., et al. J Nerv Ment Dis 164.6 (1977): 401. PMID: 864453
Depersonalization phenomena in a sample population of college students. Dixon, J. C. Brit J Psych, Vol 109(Whole No. 460), 1963, 371-375.
Depersonalisation disorder: clinical features of 204 cases. *[full-text]* Baker, Dawn, et al. Brit J Psych 182.5 (2003): 428-433.
Autonomic response in depersonalization disorder. *[full-text]* Sierra, Mauricio, et al. Arch Gen Psych 59.9 (2002): 833-838.
Treatment of Depersonalization with Serotonin: Reuptake Blockers. Hollander E, et al. J Clin Psychopharmacology 10.3 (1990): 200-202.PMID: 2115893
Temporal disintegration and depersonalization during marihuana intoxication. Melges, Frederick T., et al. Archives of general psychiatry 23.3 (1970): 204-210.
Feeling unreal: 30 cases of DSM-III-R depersonalization disorder. *[full-text] *Stein, Dan J., James Schmeidler, and Eric Hollander. Am J Psychiatry 154 (1997): 1107-1113.
Depersonalization disorder: thinking without feeling. *[full-text]* Phillips, Mary L., et al. Psychiatry Research: Neuroimaging 108.3 (2001): 145-160.
Depersonalization phenomena in psychiatric patients. Brauer, Rima, Martin Harrow, and Gary J. Tucker. Brit J Psych 117.540 (1970): 509-515.
Depersonalization after marijuana smoking. Mathew, Roy J., et al. Biological Psychiatry 33.6 (1993): 431-441. PMID: 8490070
Induction of depersonalization by the serotonin agonist meta-chlorophenylpiperazine. Simeon, D., et al. Psychiatry research 58.2 (1995): 161. PMID: 8570768
Depersonalization disorder and self-injurious behavior. Simeon, D., D. J. Stein, and E. Hollander. The Journal of clinical psychiatry 56 (1995): 36. PMID: 7713864
Self-induced depersonalization syndrome. Kennedy Jr, R. B. The American journal of psychiatry 133.11 (1976): 1326. PMID: 10743
The depersonalization syndrome. *[full-text] *Shorvon, H. J. Proceedings of the Royal Society of Medicine 39.12 (1946): 779. PMCID: PMC2182424

I will be categorizing and adding more over time.


----------



## MiketheAlien (Nov 7, 2013)

I would like to add my thread to this thread,

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/45115-depersonalization-derealization-books-papers-information-studies-self-help-books-dropbox-link/

Its a dropbox full of articles, papers, books, and random things related to DPDR


----------



## odisa (Sep 2, 2013)

Vanmichael said:


> I would like to add my thread to this thread,


That's very helpful. However, I'm trying to keep the initial post congruent with copyright laws, despite that I believe in open access to all. As such, I won't add your link to the list until I've confirmed that all content therein is already freely available, however I doubt that considering the inclusion of books.

On that note, check out the Directory of Open Access Journals until I've screened through the 200 DP articles.


----------

